# Walmart $4.50 Milorganite



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

Used Brickseek today and boom....$4.50 bags of milo at my Walmart. Was $9 a bag this past weekend. Said they couldn't get rid of the stuff...hahaha! Bought all 25 bags. Sweet smell of success!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

scooter422 said:


> Used Brickseek today and boom....$4.50 bags of milo at my Walmart. Was $9 a bag this past weekend. Said they couldn't get rid of the stuff...hahaha! Bought all 25 bags. Sweet smell of success!


ohhhh snap. I love this place - first the scott's now Milo? I might be loading up my truck bed tonight!!! I'd assume the shelf life on this stuff has to be PLENTY long.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

my area showing 9 bucks, and no stock  AT Walmart anyway, ill check the other big ones..just in case.

edit: none anywhere. Must be a hot fall item. Appreciate the notice though, one of the many reasons I love this forum.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I wish Walmart, or Home Depot, or hell anyone besides our one local store had Milorganite. Instead im stuck paying $16 a bag at the only place I can find locally that sells it.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks for posting! How do I use brick seek? I went to the site and punched in Milo's UPC (046539620364) and it said no results in your area. Did I do it right?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

S7108384 said:


> Thanks for posting! How do I use brick seek? I went to the site and punched in Milo's UPC (046539620364) and it said no results in your area. Did I do it right?


For lowes when I found the recent Scott's deal that worked gor me with item number. This didnt though, I used whatever tool they have next to the search function to help me find my item. I searched milorganite 36 and it found what I needed.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting! How do I use brick seek? I went to the site and punched in Milo's UPC (046539620364) and it said no results in your area. Did I do it right?
> ...


found 7 by me at $4 a pop at Walmart!!!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Dang. I'm going to look again !! Jealous. Mine were fresh out.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

To use brickseek go find the product on Wal-Mart's web site. Then copy the last 8 numbers in the top web address bar(SKU#) and paste in the SKU at brickseeks site. I filled 2 plastic 55 gallon barrels with all but 3 bags&#128514; My walmart was the only one with that price within 50 miles, said there was 35 bags in stock. Everywhere else was sold out or still $9. Think if stock it high then you'll get the $4 bags.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

scooter422 said:


> To use brickseek go find the product on Wal-Mart's web site. Then copy the last 8 numbers in the top web address bar(SKU#) and paste in the SKU at brickseeks site. I filled 2 plastic 55 gallon barrels with all but 3 bags😂 My walmart was the only one with that price within 50 miles, said there was 35 bags in stock. Everywhere else was sold out or still $9. Think if stock it high then you'll get the $4 bags.


haha awesome I was gonna buy it but I just threw down two bags this past Saturday and I don't know how to properly store more for next year since my garage will get cold during winter


----------



## freightguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice buy. I checked here. Nada. I don't even think Wally world even stocks milorganite!!! &#128526; Said out of stock here. I only found it at Lowe's for 17 bucks a bag here.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Found 5 bags at $9 each but no $4.50. Still a decent buy but I pass...


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Are you guys stocking up for next year? Getting a little late in the season to use organics.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice score. I found 50 lb bags of Milo but it was "Professional" and came in white bags. What's the difference?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It has a smaller prill size so it falls into the thick greens hoc areas. It is good to use.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Two types of Professional Milorganite bags...

There are "classic" bags, which are the same as regular Milo (sometimes 6-2-0 though) in terms of granule size. These are common at places like SIteOne.

There is also "Greens Grade", which is the smaller size granules for short cut turf.

Both are in 50-lb bags.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

scooter422 said:


> Used Brickseek today and boom....


Just wanted to say a big THANKS for the reminder to check out clearance prices at local Walmart stores. Found that one store near me had marked their DiseaseEx down to $9 a bag, so I went and bought a supply of fungicide for next year!


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

I wanted to find Scotts Starter with tenacity or Bayer Grub Control and stumbled on the Milo. I saw a bunch left and was hoping they would go lower than $9 and a week later $4.50. I would of bought the Scotts DiseasEX for that. Had good results using it this year. Milo is about the only thing my Walmart had left (35 bags per brickseek) I rolled out with 28..thought it was 25....but counted the empty bags today and it was 28...only charged for 25 :shock: I just store it in 2 air tight 55 gallon plastic drums with lock rings. I don't think it would go bad if you keep it cool and dry, or at least dry. Ill probably throw in a few 1 pound desiccant bags in each drum.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

scooter422 said:


> I wanted to find Scotts Starter with tenacity or Bayer Grub Control and stumbled on the Milo. I saw a bunch left and was hoping they would go lower than $9 and a week later $4.50. I would of bought the Scotts DiseasEX for that. Had good results using it this year. Milo is about the only thing my Walmart had left (35 bags per brickseek) I rolled out with 28..thought it was 25....but counted the empty bags today and it was 28...only charged for 25 :shock: I just store it in 2 air tight 55 gallon plastic drums with lock rings. I don't think it would go bad if you keep it cool and dry, or at least dry. Ill probably throw in a few 1 pound desiccant bags in each drum.


See my post about Lowes for the Starter Fert + Tenacity. $8.99/bag!


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

Only a Walmart, Rural King, and ACE in my small town....hahaha.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Are you guys stocking up for next year? Getting a little late in the season to use organics.


Just taking advantage of 1/2 off Milo. I've never seen It priced that low. I use a lot of It. It is still mid 80s here in Indiana, so might thrower down one more time then use my stockpile of Miracle Gro for Lawns (36%N) for my fall blitz this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A couple of years ago I got Milo for $1. The good old days when Milo was a secret.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> It has a smaller prill size so it falls into the thick greens hoc areas. It is good to use.


Thank you says it still only covers 2500 SQ feet. Is that accurate? Cause the 36 lb bag says it's rated for 2500 SQ feet


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

I gotta say I am absolutely impressed with Milo. It has showed to be (in my experience) the PERFECT product to use for a scalp. It takes a tad more patience, but the results are real. I have noticed not only the non burn, but the grass comes back much thicker and greener. Does my wife hate the smell for about a week? Yes. I just tell her that's the smell of the neighbors jealousy.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

Around a week after applying Milo my lawn looks amazing! I love the stuff.


----------

